# K1 - Never Connects to Whispernet.



## jschramm97 (Dec 4, 2010)

I bought a used K1 on CL back in July, the guy claimed it was never activated, when i attempted to activate it, it failed. He then unregistered his never registered Kindle. Anyways, I've never been successful getting it connected to Whispernet. It acquires the date/time but when i go to register from the device it says unable to connect. Also the Wireless Antenna icon turns black, but the 5 bars always stay white. At first i thought it might be a bad 3G module, but I decided today to call Kindle support to see whats going on. My wife has just been copying books and transferring them via USB. 

Anyways a few things i thought were odd, the CS rep said to not be worried and that the hardware is fine, and that they will have it fixed by Tuesday (12/7/10). On the 411 page it states the following which concerns me:
The FRAS,FIRS,WEBSITE,TODO,CDE server is DOWN,DOWN,DOWN,DOWN,DOWN
Certificate: MISSING
ESN: (Unknown)
MSID: (unknown)
PRL: (unknown)

Then on the 611 page it states: 
All of the entries under EVDO MODE and MS WAN ACCESS all say Not Avail. 

But the CS stated it is an issue on Amazon's side and it will be fixed it's not hardware, he also said that since RBI under APP PARAMETERS is showing 0 that the 3G module is fine and it's not hardware. I was just curious if others have had these settings and Amazon did infact fix the issue or should i get ready to buy my wife a new Kindle for x-mas? 

Being in technical support i like to understand what is going on, it appears (and the CS rep reaffirmed it) that the device is being blocked from Whispernet but it's not reported stolen or anything like that. Anyways i'll update this once i know more. 

Thanks, -Jim


----------



## jschramm97 (Dec 4, 2010)

Called Kindle Support since I had not heard anything, looks like it will be another week (or two) until resolution..


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I hope it gets resolved soon!


----------



## lvbernal (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the same issue. We need an update from Amazon, which restores the certificate.
I'm waiting for the Technical Support Team to contact me.


----------

